# what do u do to sleep ?



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

i want to sleep but i cant , i stay awake all night and sleep in the day time

even if i didnt sleep during the day i cant sleep at night,ive tried

everything. took shower before going to bed, exercised,tried some

relaxing herbs............ nothing works. this has ruined my life im lazy all

day and active at night, i want to change this but i dont know what to

do :?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

What I did was stop worrying about not sleeping, once I did that I was able to sleep again. 
I was so focused on not sleeping, it made me anxious.
If you have a clock in your room take it out and just use your mobile phone as an alarm (if you need one  )
If you find yourself just looking at the back of your eyelids them get up, don't just lay there in a slow burn.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

Power wank (Min one hour).


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

ONE HOUR........O....M....G :shock:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

Just be sure to use something like Vaseline or you'll be sore... *nods*.

(Gawd... I'm upset that i'm not depressed... because at lease then I'd be able to I.D myself).


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

Here are some of the things that help me. Try to maintain a regular bed and wake time, including weekends. This helps a lot
Establish a regular, relaxing bedtime routine such as soaking in a hot bath or hot tub and then reading a book or listening to soothing music. And if you are lucky, have a massage.
Create a peaceful sleep environment that is dark, quiet, comfortable and cool. 
Sleep on a comfortable mattress and pillows. 
Use your bedroom only for sleep and sex. It is best to take work materials, computers and televisions out of the sleeping environment, they will just distract you. 
Finish eating at least two to three hours before your regular bedtime. 
Exercise regularly.

Avoid nicotine, used close to bedtime, it can lead to poor sleep. 
Avoid caffeine close to bedtime. Caffeine actually stays in the bloodstream for around 6 hours.
Avoid alcohol close to bedtime. It can lead to disrupted sleep later in the night.

Good luck nu-power

Jas


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

ill try that thanx jas.

although sometimes tv helps me to sleep. i just keep it turned on to feel

im not alone.


----------



## dax (Mar 16, 2005)

I take Seroquel off-label. I've tried every method and every drug for years and this is the only thing I've found that works long-term. I've been taking it every night for 4 or 5 months now and I sleep a full 8 hours with no side effects and thus far I have not built up a tolerance. You should look into it.


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

thats for schizophrenia :shock: ive just google it


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Listen to Coldplay or Snow Patrol...


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Seroquel is not only used for Schizophrenia... I was prescribed that once and when I looked it up I freaked out and was like oh my god I'm Schizophrenic and the doctor didn't even tell me...

But he prescribed it to help with my panic attacks cuz he didn't want to give me Xanax or anything cuz I was a dumbass and told him I drink a lot.

That sh*t knocked me out and I was still kinda freaked out while I was on it, it just made me like not show it kind of... I was zombielike...

I didn't like it, so I found a new shrink who would give me benzos... they 
will probably help you sleep if you want to go that route.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

100mg of trazodone every night since April. 

I'm working on getting a script for 50mg pills. The 100mg pills are impossible to cut evenly.

I should really give my psychiatrist a call soon.


----------



## DreamLife (Sep 16, 2007)

Prayer...that may sound dumb, but it works every single time that I can't sleep. I used to take Ambien and then Trazadone, but now I don't need them!


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

thank you all but i dont want to take any med. they are lies and soon

thier effect will cause even more insomnia, prayer would be the best

solution  thanx dreamlife for reminding me .


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

I tell myself that I can't sleep.. I tell myself I have to get up in 1 minute to go to school or something

That seems to put me to sleep quick,

my mind seems to listen to the opposite of what i'm thinking


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

nu-power said:


> thank you all but i dont want to take any med. they are lies and soon


How can a med be a "lie"?... :?


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Because they offer false hope.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

Black Box said:


> Because they offer false hope.


They are the same as illegal drugs

You have to keep taking them and paying pharmaceutical companies

Pharmaceutical companies are the suppliers and the psychiatrists are drug dealers

These drugs suck, they 10 different drugs for 1 problem why? because they want you to pay more

It's all about money


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

Black Box said:


> Because they offer false hope.


False hope to you/Sincere hope for Darren. You just pulled the short straw chief.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Meds work quite well for me or atleast some of them do so they arent a lie for everyone. Don't think that just because they don't work for you that they don't work for everyone. Everyone has different reactions to different meds so just because one med doesent work for you doesent mean it won't work for me or anyone else.

Also there is sometimes a need for about 10 different meds for some conditions because not every med works for everybody and not everybody can tolerate the same med. Alot of them are outrageously expensive though.

As for insomnia well lot's of meds are used to treat it and many of them are used off label. I find zopiclone to work pretty good with basically no side effect's. Except that awful taste of metal it leaves in your mouth. Yuck.


----------



## Anla (May 1, 2007)

Fill your bloodstream with oxygen. Take slow, long, deep breaths from your diaphrahm, while counting to five. Then hold the breaths while continuing on to 10. Then slowly let your breath out. Continue doing this breathing as long as you are able.

When I am having difficulty settling my mind and body for sleep, I do this. Usually it is not long before I just drift off to sleep.

The only meds I am taking right now: vitamins and natural supplements with no side effects, allergy pills at night because I have allergies to dust and mold and they make me fight sleep during daytime if I take them then, and a couple of St. John's Wort pills once or twice a day.

My body hates prescription meds; many unwanted side effects. Plus they wipe out whatever emotions I have left now... I had to take them for a while, but now I get by without them.

Anla


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

[quote name="comfortably numb"]Meds work quite well for me or atleast some of them do so they arent a lie for everyone. Don't think that just because they don't work for you that they don't work for everyone. Everyone has different reactions to different meds so just because one med doesent work for you doesent mean it won't work for me or anyone else.

i was talking about my self 8) i didnt say they are lies for everyone. i

know they worked well with you. and if a med brings insomnia to me and

then take another med to treat the insomnia and after that take a third

med to treat the second med's side effect and so on then ill go

nuts,specially sleeping pills will distroy my nerves system they can be

very helpfull in the begining but soon they will make me a very nerves

person and start hallucinating only to get more frightined no i dont want

to be like that. im still not generalizing the idea.though its a fact


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

im supposed to be sleeping now . its 6:42 am and at 8 i must go to

anothor city for some work, im really nerves and worried and afraid -

dunno why-. and im tired  im sick of my mind


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

^^^^ I wasent really directing my comments at you more at mission impossible and black box. Mission impossible seems to think that no meds work at all which is bullshit. Or atleast thats what i gathered from his post.

Sleeping pills won't wreck your nervous system by the way although ones like ambien can cause hallucinations in high doses. I find the Z-drug sleeping pills (for lack of a better term) such as zopiclone to only work for a short while before tolerance builds up so you cant use them everyday. Ambien is a Z- drug as well and is notorious for causing hallucinations in high doses.

You can use other drugs for sleep that you won't build a tolerance to such as low doses of anti-depressants like remeron and the really sedating tricyclics such as amitriptyline and doxepin. These arent addictive either.


----------



## therese cowen (Oct 2, 2007)

I use a low dose of amitriptyline. It works well for sleep.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

comfortably numb said:


> Don't think that just because they don't work for you that they don't work for everyone.


I never said they didn't work for me, I just said they offer false hope.
I should have worded it differently. It is possible to gain a full recovery from DP without meds, meds just postpone it, IMO. We we all deal with things in our own way, surely we can agree on that. This is just my opinion, not something I think everyone should adhere to.

BB


----------



## dax (Mar 16, 2005)

nu-power said:


> thats for schizophrenia :shock: ive just google it


Yep...I take if off-label tho. Haven't noticed any side effects.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

I take Citalopram in the morning and it KOs me at night.

Sleeping like a dead person at the mo.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

take up manual work and basically move more.....


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

I don't take any meds anymore. I just read a book and leave the light on.


----------

